# Upgrading broke my Desktop



## Deleted member 60479 (Oct 29, 2020)

I upgraded using the instructions found here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading.html

After running pkg upgrade something went haywire the process stopped midway at something like 139/439 processes.

rebooting freebsd could not find the shell /bin/sh

So I cannot even log in to my installation. How do I fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2020)

boopity-boop said:


> I upgraded using the instructions


What did you update/upgrade? From what to what version?



boopity-boop said:


> After running pkg upgrade something went haywire the process stopped midway at something like 139/439 processes.


Define "haywire"? What exactly happened? If it would stop half-way through due to connection issues for example then you can just start it again. It would be annoying but it would just continue where it left off. 



boopity-boop said:


> rebooting freebsd could not find the shell /bin/sh


What is the exact error message you are getting? The /bin/sh doesn't just disappear. It's part of the base OS, so even if the pkg-upgrade(8) went horribly wrong, it still would never remove anything from the base OS.


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Oct 29, 2020)

Upgrading from 12.0 --> 12.2
I'm asked to locate the shell /bin/sh

It pretty much started with my pkg manager being unable to install working versions of gimp, ghostwriter etc.
I ran pkg upgrade -f because I had kernel mismatches for some reason..

The upgrade process stopeed with some file called Xxcomps something ...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2020)

jackson said:


> I'm asked to locate the shell /bin/sh


That's normal when you boot to single user mode. Just hit enter.


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hitting ENTER gives: 
Unsupported re-location type 37 Non-pcl etc ...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2020)

jackson said:


> Hitting ENTER gives:
> Unsupported re-location type 37 Non-pcl etc ...


Hmm. That's something I've never seen before and I can't find much about it. I suspect it's because you've only partially done the upgrade. Did you follow the instructions to the letter? I mean, after the first `freebsd-update install` you booted to single user mode, and that's where you're stuck now? Are you using UFS or ZFS? Did you use any encryption?


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Oct 29, 2020)

i think you said it. I only did the upgrade partially. After the first freebsd-update install I booted into my desktop and ran freebsd-update install once more. I'm going with ZFS and encryption 

However the kernel mismatch when running pkg is very suspicious


----------



## getopt (Oct 29, 2020)

Looks like your upgrade did not orderly finish or is not completed.
Try to do upgrade again.


----------



## the3ajm (Oct 29, 2020)

To get into single user mode, you have to press S when the FreeBSD menu shows up which has a autoboot countdown. It'll get you to a terminal from there, you'll need to mount the system for read/write access and perform the upgrade again, you need to perform update command first before the upgrade.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2020)

I rarely, if ever, boot to single user mode for updates/upgrades. Booting to single user mode is definitely the safest way to do it but most of the time it's really not necessary. I've only ever encountered one upgrade that really needed to be done from single user mode with the new kernel, that was with 5.0-RELEASE. Just run `freebsd-update install` three times in a row, then upgrade all your packages and do the reboot when everything is done.


----------

